# UKM Hall Of Fame



## DeadlyCoobra

Hi guys and ladies,

Heres a place for you to post up pics of yourself at competitions, pics you feel happy with or your transformation just to get a look at some of the physiques of people here on ukm and hopefully inspire members.

Just thought i would make a dedicated thread as although there are journals you have to wade through pages and pages when they go off topic and hunt for pics.

Would be great to see some of the big guys get pics up it would be very motivational and also the women on here are in amazing shape.

**************************************************************************

DO NOT POST COMMENTS ON THIS THREAD THEY WILL BE REMOVED! POSTS WITH PICS ONLY

**************************************************************************

Give the people the respect they deserve for attaining great things. Like their posts and rep them to show your support.

over to you lot...


----------



## MXD

Me atm, man I feel like a pic whore today


----------



## Breda

Taken yesterday


----------



## Leeds89

Not exactly amazing but I've gone from this










to this










Nowhere NEAR happy but 3 stone heavier, 2 stone to go


----------



## gettingLEAN

before training in white t shirt

then after and most recent (fatty one)


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Will put it to the other MODs when l get on my laptop mate.


you dont need to do that mate deleting spam is a good idea....



eezy1 said:


> i must be one of the lightest here!


that does not matter mate it is all about an individuals progression, i was just over 8 stone when i first started and it has taken me 23yrs to get where i am now but at one point i was a beginner and a skinny one at that 

here are a few from my recent show and a comparison one from before i commenced my prep...


----------



## Fit4life

March 29th 2012



BEFORE OMG End of Sept 2011





Having Fun



Just one to show I can have fun



and that is enough of my new body lmfao

aged 46 weight 66.7 kgs 5ft 6.5

kaza


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Hi guys and ladies,
> 
> Heres a place for you to post up pics of yourself at competitions, pics you feel happy with or your transformation just to get a look at some of the physiques of people here on ukm and hopefully inspire members.
> 
> Just thought i would make a dedicated thread as although there are journals you have to wade through pages and pages when they go off topic and hunt for pics.
> 
> Would be great to see some of the big guys get pics up it would be very motivational and also the women on here some are in amazing shape, also anyone that wants advice on their physique. If someone is good enough to upload pics don't insult or make fun of them especially if you don't have a pic of yourself for your avi its a very bellendish thing to do. Also if people don't want to upload pics don't pester them its their choice. Give the people the respect they deserve for attaining great things.
> 
> over to you lot...


Sorry i could only get links up from my twitter 

http://t.co/nABDfyB

http://t.co/y8Jxgnt

http://t.co/OzjPifl


----------



## phoenix1980

from this at 17

 to that at 29/30 (my most natural cycle involved ignoring all sense and eating chocolate and anything sweet I could get my hands on)

 to that im 31 in that pic and it was taken about a month ago.

Its not a body builders physique on any level however I feel the weight loss is something worth posting about. So I know have the above physique in the last pic and now Im going to shape and strenghten it


----------



## megatron

Bit gay I know but...


----------



## infernal0988

originally taken for a woman that is interested in me it looks abit erotic but hell im putting it up.


----------



## PHMG

3.5 years ago, 2 years ago with a bit of test, then last weekend with loads of drugs :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

me 4 years ago 

me two years ago 

last year 

recently


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

So this was me at the start of March,after pretty much having since before Xmas off due to working away and then not having any work and not affording Gym diet ect



And this is me today after been back training since March and back on the gear for about six weeks.

(PIC WAS TAKEN AFTER TRAINING ARMS)



A better pic i think?

(FLAT,THIS MORNING)


----------



## MRSTRONG

View attachment 144552
View attachment 144553


11 stone to 17.7 stone and BW at 20 stone , not great pics but im no bodybuilder


----------



## xpower

12 months of training/diet

when I started


----------



## laup

Here some of me in the past 4 consecutive years


----------



## Britbb

Here are some pictures of me last summer. Some from the stage, UKBFF regional heavyweight 1st place. Others are from photo shoots.


----------



## Ahal84

These are shet compared to some on here, but nevertheless 









First picture was taken sometime in 2008


----------



## LeBigMac

Nothing compared to most but this is 14weeks progress

Week 1



Week 7



Week 14



Work in progress you might say.


----------



## Uriel

View attachment 83380


me now


----------



## Bruze

10 months apart only really got good gains on shoulders and lats my chest looks ****e for my experiance


----------



## liam0810

My last bulk in February



Last week after 6 weeks cut. Another 6 to go



About 5 years ago



Nowhere near where I want to be and need a lot more muscle on me yet


----------



## MissBC

Dropped 60lbs for my first show in 2010

then my most recent show


----------



## Mikazagreat

missBC, last pic ! Holy MOly 

I can't remember time difference but the last photo is somewhere may 2011


----------



## Mr_Morocco

aint got many pics from back in the day

roughly 1 year ago



last month



May 2012 15st 8


----------



## Britbb

Here you go guys. Don't want to photo whore, but thought i'd share some of my fav photos.

I'm kinda back and forth on the forums now, after about 2 years off, decided to come back. If people can draw any inspiration from my pictures then that is good. Afterall i remember joining a forum just about 2-3 years after i first started training.


----------



## flinty90

Britbb said:


> Here you go guys. Don't want to photo whore, but thought i'd share some of my fav photos.
> 
> I'm kinda back and forth on the forums now, after about 2 years off, decided to come back. If people can draw any inspiration from my pictures then that is good. Afterall i remember joining a forum just about 2-3 years after i first started training.
> 
> View attachment 83472
> View attachment 83473
> View attachment 83474
> View attachment 83475
> View attachment 83476
> View attachment 83477


2nd pic in mate gets me.. i would give left nut to stand there untensed looking that fcukin solid.. awesome !!!

Oh And Uriel i see you have been working on your chest mate ( deffo a bit of size gone on there imo bro) x


----------



## Keeks

Only been training going up for 2 years but here are my progress pics so far, and there'll be plenty more to come.....

First pic is 2 years ago, just before I started training



Then a year on, the night before my first comp



My first comp last July



And my second in September



Am competing again this September after what will be a year of hard graft and some decent improvements hopefully.


----------



## Milky

Clubber lang


----------



## Milky

P Scarb


----------



## infernal0988

Quad development so far.


----------



## mrbez

Maybe this will help others out there.

First few pictures, I was 20, and around 11 1/2 - 12 stone:




























24 now, more serious training the last 2 1/2 years, with also a couple of small cycles:




























Now hovering around 210 - 212 lbs.


----------



## mrbez

P.s

No way am I putting myself into the hall of fame! But hopefully, I'm on the very long road that heads in it's direction!


----------



## MattGriff

370kg Squat (my first 800+lb squat) at the UK open






Silver Dollar Deadlift from St Ives Strongest Man 2009 (i'm right at the end)






And 2010






Circus DB medley - the last event which I needed 2nd place to win the comp hence my attitude at the end






Recent 320kg raw pull






200kg Raw bench






My first 500lb bench press


----------



## Incredible Bulk

click to enlarge

2008



2009



2011



(me on left)


----------



## onthebuild

Ok here goes

Middle of 2010: Age 20



Present: Age 22





Dont mind the cvnt in the picture with me, I train with him because he's 'special' and no-one else would.


----------



## RACK

You've seen it all before but................. first cmp with Pscarbs help, 17 and half stone to 13 and half stone in 16 weeks


----------



## stealthy

posted this up in the "ukm's natty physique" thread, but ill post it in here too lol

still got a way to go but:

heres my journey so far 

View attachment 83560


View attachment 83561


View attachment 83562


View attachment 83563


----------



## fitrut

started weights in 1999, weighted 84kg  first comps in 2003, weight 50kg 










2004










2005










First competitions in UK, Leamington 2007, then Bham, London










2011 Bham and Finals










2012, recent ones, last Sunday, London


----------



## Raptor

Pic 1: age 17 - 11 stone

Pic 2: age 19 - 13 stone

Pic 3: age 25 - 16 stone (now)

Currently cutting back down to a lean 15 stone for summer hols, then going to lean bulk again in winter to about 16.5


----------



## Uriel

latest leg developement too - what the hell

View attachment 83738
View attachment 83739


----------



## PHMG

Latest ones now. Shedding some fat before its BLOW up time with a compound change in 4 weeks time:


----------



## supercell

Here are a few pics from 2003 until the present day. The first was from a shoot after my first show (NABBA SE weighing around 165lbs), to my British Overall win in 2008 (weighing175lbs) right up until the British Grand Prix last year (weighing 190lbs) and my off season (weighing 214lbs)

I had trained for around 18 months into my first competition

J


----------



## hackskii

supercell said:


> Here are a few pics from 2003 until the present day. The first was from a shoot after my first show (NABBA SE weighing around 165lbs), to my British Overall win in 2008 (weighing175lbs) right up until the British Grand Prix last year (weighing 190lbs) and my off season (weighing 214lbs)
> 
> I had trained for around 18 months into my first competition
> 
> J


Dude, the first pic your waist looks so damn small.

I think you look huge in that pic, much more weight than 165. Hell, you look over 200 pounds there, even bigger than that if I hadn't known how tall you were.


----------



## littlesimon

Posted this in the Natural Physiques thread yesterday.

3 years training at the end of this month.

First 2.5 years were spent eating everything under the sun while getting as strong as possible.

Decided enough was enough and entered a transformation comp in January.

This is 3 months progress losing 14kg and 5.5" off my waist using keto. No supps used and natural.

6'3"

117kg


----------



## big_jim_87

name: James Watts

competition history:

stars of tomorrow 2010 Mr U80k 3rd.

stars of tomorrow 2011 Mr U80k 4th.

south coast 2012 Mr U80k 1st and overall winner.

few pics from last show

im in the middle.


----------



## big_jim_87

few current off season


----------



## Chelsea

What a difference 12 weeks makes. In fact I think this back shot was taken 3-4 weeks out from show time.


----------



## Chelsea

Bout a week or so out - God queenie is gonna be frothing over these pics! Someone send a towel down to crawley!


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> What a difference 12 weeks makes. In fact I think this back shot was taken 3-4 weeks out from show time.


lol did you not cab ya face?


----------



## big_jim_87

lol *tan ya face?


----------



## Evo89

Click to enlarge

Me pulling a Lynx Helicoptor a few weeks ago in Afghan. One of my best moments yet


----------



## infernal0988

Me currently


----------



## Big Kris

This is pics of me from around the end of 2006 i think until a few months ago 

I went back packing in September 2010 this is why the pic between 2010 to December 2012 i look crap


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Only been training going up for 2 years but here are my progress pics so far, and there'll be plenty more to come.....
> 
> First pic is 2 years ago, just before I started training
> 
> View attachment 83501
> 
> 
> Then a year on, the night before my first comp
> 
> View attachment 83502
> 
> 
> My first comp last July
> 
> View attachment 83504
> View attachment 83505
> 
> 
> And my second in September
> 
> View attachment 83507
> 
> 
> Am competing again this September after what will be a year of hard graft and some decent improvements hopefully.


Daffy, I think im going to have to stay out of your journal... I think I have a crush on you! 

Great pics


----------



## Jay.32

me now


----------



## Uriel

someone has been scribbling on your pants jay.....i think they left a little pen in there too lol


----------



## Outtapped

Ok well my pics aren't anywhere near the standard of the guys on this thread but here ya go. I first competed last May and June and looking to compete in the UKBFF Classics Stars of tomorrow this november if I get below max weight of 84kg.

Here's some current pics







and heres one from my first time on stage, took 3rd place


----------



## loganator

View attachment 89662
View attachment 89670
View attachment 89669
View attachment 89668
View attachment 89667
View attachment 89666
View attachment 89665
View attachment 89664
View attachment 89663
View attachment 89661
View attachment 89671
View attachment 89673
ABOVE IS ME AT NABBA NW



pics of me at the britain and the northwest this year were i won as a first timer , i dont think the pics from the northwest have posted for some reason they are just showing as attatchments so will try again later

heres a link to my routine at the britain on youtube


----------



## loganator

dont know why my pics from the NW wernt posted i will try to uplad again later


----------



## big_jim_87




----------



## hackskii

Why do bodybuilders on stage tuck their thumbs under the fingers?


----------



## big_jim_87

hackskii said:


> Why do bodybuilders on stage tuck their thumbs under the fingers?


that is the correct way to pose...

its not how I pref its just the right way lol kinda comes natty now tho


----------



## PHMG

hackskii said:


> Why do bodybuilders on stage tuck their thumbs under the fingers?


Brings out forearm detail better.


----------



## big_jim_87

Watch "James Watts, UKBFF Portsmouth 2012 Mr U80kg's and Overall Winner." on YouTube -


----------



## Fatstuff

hackskii said:


> Why do bodybuilders on stage tuck their thumbs under the fingers?


Arthritic thumb joints are a sign of heavy steroid use


----------



## Fatstuff

Fatstuff said:


> Arthritic thumb joints are a sign of heavy steroid use


With females it's an inability to close their hands while posing lol


----------



## Outtapped

big_jim_87 said:


>


looking awesome their mate


----------



## big_jim_87

WhySoSerious said:


> looking awesome their mate


thanks bud

my fav pic "borrowed" from beef mag


----------



## cas

Me in Jan Feb this year, sucking.it in as much as I could










Me last month


----------



## RACK

This years change so far! First pic Jan at 17st one next to it was at the weekend bout 14st (went up to 18st in black t-shirt top)


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> This years change so far! First pic Jan at 17st one next to it was at the weekend bout 14st (went up to 18st in black t-shirt top)


Sexy bastard


----------



## CJ

Okay first pic is Feb last year (13 months into training)

Second pic was taken 2 weeks ago


----------



## onthebuild

wow mate, some progress in what 18months? done very well!


----------



## CJ

Thank you mate...yeah 18 months


----------



## lumpo

RACK said:


> You've seen it all before but................. first cmp with Pscarbs help, 17 and half stone to 13 and half stone in 16 weeks


I've seen these pics on Muscletalk before and they are the most amazing progress pics I've ever seen....jus fookin epic


----------



## Sambuca

@RACK bl00dy hell mate you have come along way much props!


----------



## RACK

lumpo said:


> I've seen these pics on Muscletalk before and they are the most amazing progress pics I've ever seen....jus fookin epic





Sambuca said:


> @RACK bl00dy hell mate you have come along way much props!


Thanks guys, here's the last transformation with @dutch_scott 18st to 11st 6lb from end of feb to end of sept. keep an eye on my journal for the next tansformation


----------



## mrbez

mrbez said:


> Maybe this will help others out there.
> 
> First few pictures, I was 20, and around 11 1/2 - 12 stone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 now, more serious training the last 2 1/2 years, with also a couple of small cycles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now hovering around 210 - 212 lbs.


Now hovering around 225lbs :


----------



## The L Man

mrbez said:


> Now hovering around 225lbs :


Great transformation mate (no ****). When will it be my turn...?


----------



## Fatboy80

The L Man said:


> Great transformation mate (no ****). When will it be my turn...?


Whenever you want it to be. You've had all the advice you need on here. Stop going out and getting w4nkered and eat more!


----------



## The L Man

Fatboy80 said:


> Whenever you want it to be. You've had all the advice you need on here. Stop going out and getting w4nkered and eat more!


Haha sorry Dad!


----------



## Fatboy80

The L Man said:


> Haha sorry Dad!


That's ok.


----------



## Outtapped

CJ said:


> Okay first pic is Feb last year (13 months into training)
> 
> Second pic was taken 2 weeks ago


wow from barely anything to what i would consider on your way to stepping on stage


----------



## mrbez

Added some more cardio, dropped to around 218-220 lbs



















Ignore the peace sign haha, a **** take out of my mate


----------



## big_jim_87

That is all


----------



## Keeks

Keeks said:


> Only been training going up for 2 years but here are my progress pics so far, and there'll be plenty more to come.....
> 
> First pic is 2 years ago, just before I started training
> 
> View attachment 83501
> 
> 
> Then a year on, the night before my first comp
> 
> View attachment 83502
> 
> 
> My first comp last July
> 
> View attachment 83504
> View attachment 83505
> 
> 
> And my second in September
> 
> View attachment 83507
> 
> 
> Am competing again this September after what will be a year of hard graft and some decent improvements hopefully.


So......following on from this, and after a year of hard graft and some decent improvements, I've just completed what was to me, a very successful first proper season of competing. Out of 5 competitions, I placed in 4 of them! :thumb:



1st Yorkshire Open Toned Figure



1st NAC UK British Championship (Qualified for NAC Universe in Hamburg)



2nd Central Britain (Nabba)

6th place in the Nabba UK show and have gone from this  so all in all, one helluva cracking season, however, next season will be even better! 

PS......its the quark that did it! :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

At the start of tomorrow 11/11/12


----------



## hackskii

Wow Jim, I had you up there at the top, the guy in the black trunks on your right looks pretty good, but the other two you beat IMO.


----------



## big_jim_87

hackskii said:


> Wow Jim, I had you up there at the top, the guy in the black trunks on your right looks pretty good, but the other two you beat IMO.


Thanks bud... Was a bit disappointed in my placing tbh

But head down full yr out with a massive off season and back at it late 2013/14 with a brand new me


----------



## vetran

there are some big lads on here, but at age 51 i am still proud of my body even if my ab days are well and truly over lol.


----------



## Trapps84

just over three years worth of work, will get a more recent pic as that one is 4months old and progress has been made since.


----------



## hackskii

Face looks the same:lol:


----------



## liam0810

12 weeks between pics, oh and won my first show!


----------



## besa

Wen I was on back in summer taken time off now hopefully get bigger n leaner wen back on nxt year


----------



## reza85

besa said:


> Wen I was on back in summer taken time off now hopefully get bigger n leaner wen back on nxt year


Mate I don't if u just good at taken pics but u look like a monster arms are huge


----------



## besa

was a good day on both occasions was nice and full. think the black and white pic i was on some igf back then.


----------



## sigarner

danMUNDY said:


> me 4 years ago
> View attachment 83288
> View attachment 83289
> View attachment 83290
> 
> 
> me two years ago
> View attachment 83291
> View attachment 83292
> View attachment 83293
> 
> 
> last year
> View attachment 83294
> View attachment 83295
> View attachment 83296
> 
> 
> recently
> View attachment 83299
> View attachment 83300
> View attachment 83301
> View attachment 83302
> 
> 
> View attachment 83545
> View attachment 83546


Top job!


----------



## jake87

besa said:


> Wen I was on back in summer taken time off now hopefully get bigger n leaner wen back on nxt year


I took a glimpse at these photos and thought hang on I recognise him. how you doing mate


----------



## besa

jake87 said:


> I took a glimpse at these photos and thought hang on I recognise him. how you doing mate


haha im good mate just back working nights so back on here to pass time.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

sigarner said:


> Top job!


Cheers dude


----------



## Hayesy




----------



## ryda

Lol feel free to take the ****

I actually thought I was well hench in 2010 when I first joined

































2011










2013


----------



## liam0810

ryda said:


> Lol feel free to take the ****
> 
> I actually thought I was well hench in 2010 when I first joined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013


You got some size on you pal. You ever thought of stripping he fat and see how you'd look?


----------



## ryda

liam0810 said:


> You got some size on you pal. You ever thought of stripping he fat and see how you'd look?


Yep lol trying


----------



## liam0810

ryda said:


> Yep lol trying


You'd be a beast pal!


----------



## reza85

Some great work and progress !

Nice thread


----------



## valavi

Very Impressive !!


----------



## MRSTRONG

John Andrew said:


> Ewen, That is a great performance! I enjoyed every second of it! All the best John


thanks buddy , i need to update it as things have changed .


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Ari1888

Some amazing transformations there. You people are an inspiration, well done!


----------



## jimmy26

Fair few years between these two but there you go!


----------



## leary

Few years ago


----------



## leary




----------



## banzi

One on the left April 96 the right October 2013 after a long layoff and a return to serious training late in 2011.


----------



## bail

leary said:


> View attachment 148166
> Few years ago


Now that is a peeled back


----------



## 1manarmy

6 months ago



During prep and pre show









And now


----------



## banzi

1manarmy said:


> 6 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> During prep and pre show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now


Great work mate, total transformation.


----------



## Khaos1436114653




----------



## FelonE1

Around 3yrs ago 10 stone










Now 14stone


----------



## the wee man

FelonE said:


> Around 3yrs ago 10 stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 14stone


you did good mate :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## JohhnyC

just looked through this thread, well done all! You all obviously trained hard and smart!


----------



## loganator

Thought I would post an update of stuff I did in 2015 hardest 5 months of prep ever but cracked the PCA British open and overall title , the England and the Universe and got my pro card here are a few pics and links for anyone interested


















fully depleted before the Universe






nabba universe






nabba England


----------



## banzi

loganator said:


> Thought I would post an update of stuff I did in 2015 hardest 5 months of prep ever but cracked the PCA British open and overall title , the England and the Universe and got my pro card here are a few pics and links for anyone interested
> View attachment 119536
> View attachment 119538
> View attachment 119539
> fully depleted before the Universe
> View attachment 119543
> nabba universe
> View attachment 119545
> nabba England
> View attachment 119536
> 
> 
> View attachment 119540
> 
> 
> View attachment 119541
> 
> 
> View attachment 119542
> 
> 
> View attachment 119544
> 
> 
> View attachment 119546
> 
> 
> View attachment 119547
> 
> 
> View attachment 119548


 awesome, shape and condition.


----------



## Dieseldave

loganator said:


> Thought I would post an update of stuff I did in 2015 hardest 5 months of prep ever but cracked the PCA British open and overall title , the England and the Universe and got my pro card here are a few pics and links for anyone interested
> View attachment 119536
> View attachment 119538
> View attachment 119539
> fully depleted before the Universe
> View attachment 119543
> nabba universe
> View attachment 119545
> nabba England
> View attachment 119536
> 
> 
> View attachment 119540
> 
> 
> View attachment 119541
> 
> 
> View attachment 119542
> 
> 
> View attachment 119544
> 
> 
> View attachment 119546
> 
> 
> View attachment 119547
> 
> 
> View attachment 119548
> 
> 
> View attachment 119549
> 
> 
> View attachment 119550
> 
> 
> View attachment 119551


 You look awesome mate. I have never seen cuts in glutes like that in the pre universe depleted pic!


----------

